# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  كـل ألبـومات الأناشيـد تجـدوهـا هنـــا ( دائـما متجــدد )

## MissUAE10

*السـلام عليــكم ورحمـــة الله وبــركاتــــــــــة* 

عزيزاتـــــــــي العضـــــــــوات بنـــــــــاء علــى محبـتـكم لقسـم الصـوتيات والمرئيـات ..

قـررت طرح موضوع مكــتبـة خاصــة لألبومـات أنـــاشيــد والتـي ستضــــم مجموعة 

كبيـرة من الأناشيــد منها القــديـم والجديـد وإن شاء الله سـتـنــــال أعجــاب الجميـــــع ..


* ملاحـظة:*


1- إصدارات ألبومات الأناشيـد سكتون متنوعة ومقسمة ومتجدده دائما.

2- من أراد ت تنزيل ألبوم ****دي فيمكنها ذالك فقط لتنزيل الألبوم ليـس للرد على الموضوع .

3- من أراد تحويل صيغة أي نشيـدة من Rm مثلا إلى Mp3 الرجاء مراسلتي.


.:: ألبـــوم البــدايـــة إنشـاد محمد المازم ::..



الحسود 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182226.../__-__-__.html

ذكرك بلسم

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182247...__-___-__.html

كما تدين تدان

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182181..._-____-__.html

مناجاة ليل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182266...__-___-__.html

يا حبيبي يا محمد 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182212...-_____-__.html



 .:: ألبـــوم ياليـل دويـتو 2 ::..



يا ليل - حمود الخضر


http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...1--Ya-Liel.mp3


يا ربي - حمد الجابري + Faroq

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...--Ya-Rabby.mp3


مشيت - أحمد الرضوان

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala.../03--Mshet.mp3



غاب الحبيب - أحمد الهاجري

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...ba-AL7abib.mp3



حلوة الإحساس - حمود الخضر

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...t-AL2i7sas.mp3



يا الله يا رحمن - إبراهيم السعيد

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...-Ya-Ra7man.mp3



يا من إليه - المثنى البديوي

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...-Man-Ilaih.mp3



قد سقاني - حمد الجابري + أحمد الهاجري

http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yala...Qad-Saqany.mp3



* ..:: ألبـوم بـديـــع الــزمان::..* 




بديع الزمان

منار الهدى 


يا إله الوجود


أقبل البشر


أطلق رشاشك


يتـــــــــــبع:


الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع فقط من أراد ت تنزيل ألبوم ****دي يمكنها ذلك 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## إحساس مجروح

أشرقي 

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/ashrqee.mp3


الزعل 

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/al-azall.mp3


الوداع

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/al-odaa.mp3

بروق الحي

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/broqq.mp3

بين هالناس 

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/alnass.mp3

تعبنا

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/tabnaa.mp3

صلوات

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/saloatt.mp3

لا تقل

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/ltqoll.mp3

يا إلهي

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/ealahh.mp3

يا غالين 

http://www.abu-hamza.com/mp3/asrqa/eqlann.mp3

*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

:Salam Allah: 

يشررفني أكوووون أول وحده اضيف البووم في الملف من بعد مشرفاااتنااا الحبيباااات  :Smile: 






ابــدع بك ادعيك


قــم وحيــدآ


لــو ضاقت الحــال


رب المصــطفى


قـــبل النــدم


ظــــروف


مافهـــمت


هــول يا اللـــــه



والسمووووووحه


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

* .:: ألبــوم المرحــوم ::.

إنشــاد: المبدع : عبدالله السكيتي





.
المقدمة
وش حيلت اللي
مرحوم
ابن سعيد
يالله يالمعبود
أحقاً مات أبي
اليتامى
الموت حق
يبه وراك
مقدمة سامحيني
سامحيني


يتبـع:
*


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

.:: ألبـوم ليـــس الغـــريـــب ::.

إنشـــاد:مشـاري بـن راشـد العــفــاســــي









وقفت على القبور .. (كلمات: الامام علي بن ابي طالب)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/waqft-alqboor.mp3


ليس الغريب ( كلمات: التابعي زين العابدين)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghree...-alghareeb.mp3


قريح القلب (كلمات: الامام علي بن ابي طالب)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/qaree7-alqlb.mp3


تغيرت المودة (كلمات: الامام علي بن ابي طالب)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/tahghert.mp3


اذا قربت ساعة يا لها ( كلمات: الامام علي بن ابي طالب)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/qarbat.mp3


الطفولة (كلمات: الشاعر مبارك العنزي)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/al6ofolah.mp3


يـــمـــه (كلمات: الشاعر مبارك العنزي)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/youmah.mp3


الــهــي (كلمات: الامام علي بن ابي طالب)
http://www.aldaf.com/alafasy/alghreeb/2lahy.mp3


يتـــبع:




*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

..:: ألبـــوم أحبـة قـلبـي ::.



http://uae88.net/audiolist.php?cat=27&sid=402


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

*.:: ألبـــــوم حــسافــــه ::.





إنشـاد : إبـراهيـم السعيـــد



الأنين


دولة الرجال


حبيب الله



حسافة



وحدتي



يا ملاكي



يتبـع:

*


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## وردة الحكم

ألبـــــوم نشيد " أحمد بو خاطر " ( حسنـــــات ) ..

1- يــا بنــــي 

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/ya-bonay.rm

2- صنــــــــاع الحيـــــاة 

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/...na3-al7ayat.rm

3- لا تدعنـــــي اذهب 

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/...t-let-me-go.rm

4- ايـــــــها الحـــــادي

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/7adi.rm

5- الحـــجـــــاب

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/al7ijab.rm

6-خيـــــــــر الخلــــــــــق

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/alkalq.rm

7- الله المعطــــــــي

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/almo3ti.rm

8- الحســـــنات 

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/hasanat.rm

9- أطفـــــالنا

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/atfalna.rm

10- مـا زلت أسأل

http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/...i-still-ask.rm

*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## إحساس مجروح

شريط ذكراكـــــ

للمنشد : محمد مطري



http://uae88.net/audiolist.php?cat=27&sid=406


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

ألبــــــــوم النهيـم 

إنشـــاد: أبـو علــي








تحدرت دمعتاها
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/T7ddrt.MP3

ياشهيدا
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/ya_shaheedan.MP3

لله درك لم تأنس بدنيانا
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/lellah_Drrk.MP3

لظى الأشواق
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/latha_alashwaq.MP3

هتف الشبل
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/hatf_alshbl.MP3

فديتك روحا
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/fdeetk_roo7an.MP3

أغمد السيف
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/agmd_alseef_al9qeel.MP3

عقد العزم
http://www.abo-ali.com/mp3/3qd_al3zm.MP3[/FONT]


*الرجاء عدم الرد في هذا الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

*
.:: ألبــــــوم أنا المدينـــة ::.




للمنشد أسامة أحمد
والطفلة المبدعة ميس شلش
والمنشد الكبير الأستاذ أبو محمود الترمذي


إله الكون- أسامة أ حمد

لطيبة يا ناس_ميس شلش

أنا المدينة -أسامة أحمد


ألا يا طيبة القلب -أسامة أحمد + ميس شلش

يا ربنا -أبو محمود الترمذي

ربي فالق النوى - ميس شلش



صلاة الله - خالد بامعلم

وين أيامنا - أسامة أحمد + أيمن يوسف*

----------


## MissUAE10

.:: ألبــــــــوم أذواق ::.


 المنشدين : الشيخ أحمد العجمي و المنشدين سمير البشيري
و سعد الطلحه و عبدالرحمن الفراج و طارق الشتوي و محمد الجبالي و إبراهيم الغامدي
و تركي اللافي و حسين الشتوي





بشتــــــــكي - المنشد الشيخ أحمد العجمي


ياسلام - المنشد إبراهيم الغامدي



بشـــرى -المنشد عبدالرحمن الفراج



العـــــــاق - المنشد طارق الشتوي


ياسعـــــادة- المنشد طارق الشتوي


لولا الميانة - المنشد محمد الجبالي


فتيل الشعـــر - المنشد سعد الطلحة


البنايـة - المنشد تركي الغامدي


*الرجااااااااء عدم الرد على الموضوع لطلب إي ألبوم الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ألبوم قلبي الصغير .. للمنشد مشاري العفاسي*

http://www.alafasy.com/?PId=2&tapeId=54

السموحة

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

البوم خط القلم

للمنشد عبدالرحمن الفراج 

أنشودة تعجز 

http://www.almslool.com/play-563-0.html



والله لــو زالـوا
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/4.mp3

خـــلاص 
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/6.mp3

يالله يا علـــيمـ 
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/8.mp3

ويقــــول 
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/10.mp3

خــط القلـــم 
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/13.mp3

يا من القــلب 
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/15.mp3

تعجـــــز..
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/17.mp3

وحانت ساعة الفرقى ..
http://www.woroodalkhaleej.com/alreemaasah/khat/19.mp3

. والسمووووووووووووووووووووحة

----------


## MissUAE10

.:: ألبــــوم يا إلهـــــــــي ::.


إنشــــــــــاد: 

ابراهيم السعيد
خالـــد المطيري
عبدالله الحربش
اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ



ياداعي الرحمن ..

إنشــــــــــــــاد | ابراهيم السعيد 

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ



إصْـــــبر ..

إنشــــــــــــــاد | عبدالله الحربش

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ


كتبتُ كتاباً ..
إنشــــــــاد | خالـــد المطيري

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ

رمضان ..

إنشــــــــــــــاد | خالـــد المطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــري

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ


يا ايها الغافل ..

إنشــــــــــــــاد | عبدالله الحربش

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ



يا الهي ..

إنشــــــــــــــاد | خالــــد المطيري

اضغط هنا للاستماع والحفظ



* الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

* ...// ألبــــــــوم لـــك الحمـــــــد //...


 للمنشد مشاري راشد العفاسـي







دوماّ لك الحمد


هذه زكاتى


يا صاحبى

يارب

الله على الظالم

تذكر ريمكس

السعودية

ما هى للبيع الكويت

أغيب و ذو الطائف لا يغيب

قطر



الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع
*

----------


## MissUAE10

:::/// ألبوم جفا الأصحاب ///::::


المنشدين:

محمد مطري
محمد العمري
أحمد الغنام
أحمد الرضوان 
أنور العاصمي
حمود النزهة
عثمان الخميس



نشيدة : جفا الأصحاب 

أداء : محمد مطري
كلمات : تطوير جهاد الحميري
ألحان : تطوير محمد مطري
توزيع : حسام الوارفي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



نشيدة : رؤى الأحزان 


أداء : محمد العمري
كلمات : كبرياء دمعة
ألحان : محمد العمري
توزيع : فارس

للاستماع والحفظ

 اضغط هنا


نشيدة يا ناظراً

أداء : أحمد الغنام 
كلمات : أبوعلي
ألحان : أحمد الغنام
توزيع : أحمد الغنام

للاستماع والحفظ


اضغط هنا 


نشيدة أتعبتني جروحي

أداء : حمود النزهة
كلمات : مبارك العنزي
ألحان : حمود النزهة
توزيع : عبدالله الموسى

للاستماع والحفظ

 اضغط هنا


نشية دعاء 


أداء : أنور العاصمي
كلمات : رفعت عبدالوهاب
ألحان : أنور العاصمي
توزيع : أنور العاصمي

للاستماع والحفظ


اضغط هنا 



نشيدة العيد


أداء : أحمد الرضوان 
كلمات : حسن الرضوان 
ألحان : أسامة سعيد
توزيع : أسامة سيد


للاستماع والحفظ


 اضغط هنا


نشيدة جوف الدجى


أداء : عثمان الخميس 
كلمات : قديم
ألحان : عثمان الخميس
توزيع : عاصم البني

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا


نشيدة عيون اليتيم


أداء : محمد العمري
كلمات : زينب محمد
ألحان : محمد العمري
توزيع : فارس

للاستماع والحفظ

 اضغط هنا

----------


## MissUAE10

.:: ألبــوم لا تكن قـلبــي ::.

 إنشـــــــاد : علي بــوبــــر





◄▓▒-->نشــيدة الأعمـى<--▒▓►

كلمات : رعد أمان 
الحان : يونس الهرمودي

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة لغــتي العربية<--▒▓►

كلمات : رعد أمان 
الحان : ابراهيم الأميري

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة سامحك ربي<--▒▓►

كلمات : محمد عبدالكريم 
الحان : محمد عبدالكريم 

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة انها القدس<--▒▓►

كلمات : محمد عبدالكريم 
الحان : تراث مطور


*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة إذا قربت<--▒▓►


كلمات : ديوان الإمام علي
الحان : إبراهيم الأميري

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة أيا من عمر<--▒▓►


كلمات : عبدالرحيم السعيدي
الحان : يونس الهرمودي

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا

◄▓▒-->نشيدة رسول الله<--▒▓►

كلمات : جمال الملا
الحان : عبدالرحمن بوحبيله 


*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا


◄▓▒-->نشيدة لاتكن قلبي<--▒▓►

كلمات : محمد عبدالكريم 
الحان : وسيم فارس 

*للاستماع والحفظ* 

اضغط هنا

----------


## MissUAE10

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ ألبــوم أعذب الألحان~*¤ô§ô¤*~

*لمنشدي الشارقة* 


~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة أحب الناس ~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : محمد زكي 
كلمات : سليم عبدالقادر 
ألحان : وسيم فارس 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ نشيدة زدني علما~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : المعتصم بالله العسلي 
كلمات : أحمد قواص
ألحان : المعتصم بالله العسلي 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ نشيدة يالله يامولانا ~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : مروان حاجي 
كلمات : نظم قديم 
ألحان : تراث مغربي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة تناديني~*¤ô§ô¤*~


أداء : سالم الطريفي 
كلمات : طلال سالم 
ألحان : سالم الطريفي 


للاستماع والحفظ


اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة رباه~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : بلال الأغبري 
كلمات : صالح المريسي
ألحان : مطهر الزبيري

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة رب الفلق~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : عدنان الحلاق 
كلمات : نظم قديم 
ألحان : زهير المنيني 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة السراب~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : ناصر ميروح 
كلمات : محمد شايطة 
ألحان : وسيم فارس

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة زاد شوقي~*¤ô§ô¤*~

أداء : بندر عاشور 
كلمات : حسين عيدروس 
الحان : تراث 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة أسبح ربي~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : إبراهيم الدردساوي 
كلمات : نظم قديم 
الحان : أبومازن

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة نجى الفؤاد~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : مرشد الظاهري 
كلمات : سليم عبدالقادر 
الحان : محمد زكي & أحمد رامي 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة نجى الأوطان~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أداء : عبدالرحمن بوحبيله 
كلمات : ناصر لوحيشي
ألحان : حمزة زدام 

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~نشيدة فلسطيني فلسطيني~*¤ô§ô¤*~

أداء : علي بوبر
كلمات : د _ يوسف العظم
ألحان : أبوالمجد

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا

أتمنى انه يعيبكم

وأتمنى على تعبي احصل ردود حلووه منكم ^_^ 


[/URL]*الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع*

[/URL][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]

----------


## MissUAE10

·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ألبــــــوم حكــــــــايــــــة ·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™




·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة ابتهج·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™



ديـو: محمد الجلعود + مصعب المقرن
ألحان: محمد الجلعود
كلمات: محمد الجلعود
توزيع: فــارس 

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة لاهنت·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*

إنشاد: مصعب المقرن
ألحان: مصعب المقرن
كلمات: أبو زيد
توزيع: فــارس 

*للاستماع والحفظ*


اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة بداية هم·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*
إنشاد: عبد المجيد المهيدب
ألحان: عبد المجيد المهيدب
كلمات: تميم الكرم
توزيع: فــارس 

*للاستماع والحفظ*


اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة حافظ القرآن·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*
إنشاد: محمد الجلعود
ألحان: محمد الجلعود
كلمات: تميم الكرم
توزيع: فــارس 

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة حرام اللي·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*

إنشاد: مصعب المقرن 
ألحان: مصعب المقرن
كلمات: تميم الكرم
توزيع: ذواق 

*للاستماع والحفظ*

[http://www.mm11mm.net/NASSOOR/Sounds/Story-2008-Without/05-Story-Haraam-Elly.mp3"]اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج[/URL]


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة وين عطفك·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*

إنشاد: عبد المجيد المهيدب 
ألحان: عبد المجيد المهيدب
كلمات: تميم الكرم 
توزيع: محمد كامل 

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة صابر·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™* 

إنشاد: محمد الجلعود 
ألحان: محمد الجلعود + مصعب المقرن 
كلمات: عجلان ثابت
توزيع: شريف عبد السلام 

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج

*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة مهما الليالي·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™* 

إنشاد: مصعب المقرن 
ألحان: مصعب المقرن 
كلمات: أبو زيد 
توزيع: فــارس

*للاستماع والحفظ*


اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة ضحكة زماني·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™* 

إنشاد: عبد المجيد المهيدب 
ألحان: عبد المجيد المهيدب 
كلمات: تميم الكرم 
توزيع: فــارس

*للاستماع والحفظ*


اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة خطوتي ·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*

إنشاد: محمد الجلعود 
ألحان: سليمان العراقي
كلمات: تميم الكرم 
توزيع: ذواق

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة شريكة الحياة·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™* 

إنشاد: مصعب المقرن
ألحان: محمد الصاوي
كلمات: تميم الكرم
توزيع: محمد كامل

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج

*·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™أنشودة يــارب·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™*

ديـتـو: مصعب المقرن + محمد الجلعود + عبد المجيد المهيدب 
ألحان: مصعب المقرن
كلمات: أبو زيد
توزيع: فــارس

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغطي اهنيه الله يحفظج


*على هالتعب ادعولي ربي يتمم زواجي على خير*

----------


## MissUAE10

*ألبـــومات فـرقة طيـــــور الجنـــــــة

ألبوم ونجحنا 

للاستماع والحفظ 

اضغط هنا


ألبــوم بابا تلفون 

للاستماع والحفظ


اضغط هنا

*

----------


## عذاب اللوم

مشكوره و ماقصرتي بس عندي طلب نشيدة أحمد بو خاطر ما أذكر شو أسمها بس إلي أذكره فيها كلمت السلام ممكن أتنزليها ليه بس تتسيف و بصيغت MP3 وجزاج الله ألف خير و يعطيج الصحه و العافيه

----------


## القمزية

> [[CENCENTER]
> 
> أداء المنشدين /
> إبراهيم السعيد ، محمد مطري ، عبد الحوطي ، علي بوغيث ، أحمد الهاجري ، عبد القادر قوزع ، مشاري العرادة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ابغي هالاناشيد لانهن مايتبطلن  :Frown:

----------


## $ شمة $

حبيت أعيد الروابط لأنهم ما يشتغلن .. 

ألبوم حن الفؤاد 2

1- من حل بالحرم ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-737.html

2- الأمل ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-736.html

3- مكتوب ومقدر ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-735.html

4- استغفر الله ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-734.html

5- بر الوالدين ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-733.html

6- سألتك ربي ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-732.html

7- يا مسبل الستر ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-731.html

8- مراقبة الله ..
http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-730.html

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكوره و ماقصرتي بس عندي طلب نشيدة أحمد بو خاطر ما أذكر شو أسمها بس إلي أذكره فيها كلمت السلام ممكن أتنزليها ليه بس تتسيف و بصيغت MP3 وجزاج الله ألف خير و يعطيج الصحه و العافيه


تفضلي عزيزتي والسموحة على الـتأخير كنت مسافره ^_^

http://www.al3malka.com/up/download....bc94af4fa0.rar

----------


## عنونــي

البوم مشاري راشد العفاسي عناقيد 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=395380

----------


## $ شمة $

*ألبوم ملاذ الروح .. (( محمد العزاوي ))*



*1 - حب النبي سرى ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2
*
2 - تؤوب الصعاب ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2
3 - سري لديها http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

*4 - سهام الموت ..*http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

*5 - كيف أشقى ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

*6 - ملاذ الروح ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

*7 - نسيم ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

*8 - هتف الفؤاد ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2
*
9 - هجرت صبابتي ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2
*
10 - يا راحلا لا يعود ..*
http://www.taranims.com/anachid/deta...49d22424e43da2

أتمنى انه يحوز على رضاكم ..

----------


## MissUAE10

.:: ألبـوم فراق الحـبايـب::.



* إنشـاد:*

محمد المساعد

عبداللطيف القاسم


`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` البارحة`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 


اضغط هنا

`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` رفيقي`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 


اضغط هنا

`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` فراق الاحبة`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 


اضغط هنا

`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` وش عاد اسوي وسط قبري`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 


اضغط هنا


`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` يبه وانا`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 


اضغط هنا

`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` يطول الليل`~'*¤!||!¤*'~` 

للاستماع والحفظ 

اضغط هنا
*الرجاء عدم الرد على الموضوع*

----------


## MissUAE10

*بمشاركة المشرفة : دلوعة زوجي*
*للاستماع والحفظ على هذا الرابط :*
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406720

----------


## MissUAE10

*ألبـوم نخبة من أجمل الأناشيد الثاني*







*نشيدة صليت الفجر ( باللغة العربية )*

إنشاد: عادل الخميس

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة صليت الفجر (باللغة الفرنسية )*

إنشاد: عادل الخميس

*للاستماع والحفظ*

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : ودعناك*

إنشاد : عبد العزيز الحكمي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة نسيم الشوق*

إنشاد أحمد بوخاطر

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة يا طيبه*

إنشاد عماد الرامي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة البردة مولاي*

إنشاد :جنيد جاشميد

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : أمي*

إنشاد: معتصم اليوسف

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : لا تيأس* 

إنشاد: سيف شاهين

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : إلهي سيدي*

إنشاد: مشاري العفاسي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



* نشيدة : في قلبي أحزان*

إنشاد: طارق سويدان

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا


* نشيدة : تذكر*

إنشاد: أحمد العجمي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : أيها الحادي*

إنشاد: أحمد بوخاطر

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة: أشد الجهاد*

إنشاد: أحمد بوخاطر

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



*نشيدة : إلا صلاتي*

إنشاد : مشاري العفاسي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا


*نشيدة : النعمة زوالة*

إنشاد: مشاري العفاسي

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا



نشيدة طه نبينا

إنشاد : عبدالقادر قوزع

للاستماع والحفظ

اضغط هنا


*أتمنى أن الألبوم ينال أعجابكم 

وفي أنتظار ردوركم الطيبة*


تحياتي لكم

----------


## MissUAE10

[



*بمشاركة المشرفة : دلوعة زوجي*


*للاستماع والحفظ* 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=405850

----------


## MissUAE10

*

البوم ((( رحمها الله ))) 2009
للشيخ أحمد العجمي CD Quality


 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=415987


تم تنزيل الموضوع بواسطة العضوة : روحي

للاستماع والحفظ 

من هنا









*

----------


## أم نـــاصر

أنشودة
 إلــــــهـــــــــــــي

للمنشد و القارئ السوري

المعتصم بالله العسلي

بالدف ...

[url]تم الحذفurl]

----------


## MissUAE10

> لو سمحتي اختي بغيت نشيدة إلهي للمنشد المعتصم بالله العسلي وبدون ايقاع لو سمحتي... وياليت لو تكون mp3


 أن شاء الله بدورها لج

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ماشاء الله عليج ختيه

بس كما تدين تدان ماتشتغل

اباها > <

----------


## MissUAE10

> بغيت هالاناشيد لو ما عليج امر
> اكثروا من عتابي احمد بو حاطر
> صديق مشاري العرادة
> الام احمد العجمي


* نشيدة أكثرو من عتابي للأحمد بوخاطر*http://up.syrialook.com/up/audio/200...0/785240716.rm

----------


## MissUAE10

> اختي لو سمحتي بغيت نشيده الا فإصبر اللي يحطونها فإذاعة نور دبي .. واللي حصلتها فالنت للمنشد معاذ المفلحي.. ومااعيبني اللحن وايد.. واذا مااعليج كلافه تحصلينها لي.. ويزاج الله الف خير ..
> والسمووحه منج... اختج ام اساور


 يزاج الله خير بعدها مانزلت في المنتديات اول ماتنزل بيبها لج ان شاء الله

----------


## MissUAE10

> ماشاء الله عليج ختيه
> 
> بس كما تدين تدان ماتشتغل
> 
> اباها > <



تفضلي عزيزتي 

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182181..._-____-__.html

----------


## MissUAE10

*)()( حصريآ ألبوم الشاكية للمنشد عمر الضحيان )()(

بواسطة المشرفة ( دلوعة زوجي )

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=453075*

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

إذا ما عليكم أمر بغيت أنشودة يحطونها ع إذاعة نور دبي ما اعرف اسمها بالضبط و لكن مضمونها يا ربي يا رب العباد ياربنا قد حصل منا التمادي

----------


## أم_عبدالله

> اختي لو سمحتي بغيت نشيده الا فإصبر اللي يحطونها فإذاعة نور دبي .. واللي حصلتها فالنت للمنشد معاذ المفلحي.. ومااعيبني اللحن وايد.. واذا مااعليج كلافه تحصلينها لي.. ويزاج الله الف خير ..
> والسمووحه منج... اختج ام اساور


تفضلي النشيد علىى هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/10132488...-2009.html?s=1

----------


## حوريه الأمارات

أم عبد الرحمن النشيده اللي بغيتيها الغاليه


http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/31889595/taeeb.mp3.html

----------


## حوريه الأمارات

حياتي ما اعرف والله بس انا نزلتها من منتدي الاناشيد جذي اللي عندها خلفيه من الاخواات تفيدنا

----------


## تسونامي

ابي اسمع الاناشيد ماعرفت تحمل من رفوف لاكن مايفتح مدري من شو العطل ياريت اعرف ؟

----------


## وذا

انا صارلي مدة ادور على نشيدة معتصم بالله العسلي - إلهي .... بس بدون ايقاع طبعااا ً 
بس مالقيتهااااااا 


اللي عندها تحطلنا اياها بليز يزاكن الله خيرررررر

----------


## شيوخيـه

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## غرشوبه2

يسلموووو ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## Bint El.Noor

بغيت نشيده ( يسألوني)...

----------


## أمـ غيــــث

> مشكورة ويزاج الله خير بس بغيت انشودة وينك يا حمدان امك تناديك




أختي الحب أنا وبس

هاي النشيدة اللي طلبتيها

http://www.mm11mm.com/up/folder1/mm11mm_RFF5NJVwBk.mp3

----------


## MissUAE10

*البوم ((( أحبك ))) 2009




نخبة من المنشدين :

أنس الجويبر ، خالد التميمي ، عماد الظفر ،
طارق محمد و خالد بن سميدع


من هنا 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/21319028/...bbak-2009.html*

----------


## شووق الامارات

اهليييييييييين خوات بس بغيت نشيده وينك يا حمدان امك تناديك

بلييييز تعبت من كثر ما ادوور فالنت وكله ما تتسيف عندي 

اللي بتيبها حقي بتسوي خير ربي يعافيكن

----------


## zozo (uae)201

عندي اياها حمدان يا حمدان

----------


## zozo (uae)201

بقولكم شي انا مشتركه من السنه إلي طافت واسمي بنت الخليج 2

----------


## momo88

.......

----------


## قصر الحب

شووق الامارات 
هذا طلبج الغالية 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ryonzzytz3d

أو 

http://www.mm11mm.com/up/folder1/mm11mm_RFF5NJVwBk.mp3

----------


## مهجه

فديتكن خواتي انا البوم الاناشيد اسمه انت ملاك .....
ممكن اتساعدوني...؟؟؟

----------


## قصر الحب

ْ.
.ْ.البـــــــــــــــوم أنت مـــــــلاك .ْ.
.ْ.





نسيتك 
أداء : محمد مطري
الحان : محمد مطري
كلمات : عجلان ثابت


انت مـــلاك
أداء : محمد العمري
الحان : محمد العمري
كلمات : عبدالعزيز المقرن


قنعت بالقوت
أداء : محمد مطري
الحان : محمد مطري
كلمات : الإمام الشافعي


تغني حروفي 
أداء : محمد العمري
الحان : محمد العمري
كلمات : عبدالعزيز المقرن


ليل المنى 
أداء : أحمد الهاجري
الحان : أحمد الهاجري
كلمات : مبارك العنزي


يا ليت 
أداء : محمد الجبالي
الحان : حامد موسى
كلمات : عجلان ثابت


زينوا الحرم 
أداء : أحمد الهاجري
الحان : قديــــم
كلمات : قديــــم


نقي فؤادي
أداء : أحمد الهاجري
الحان : أحمد الهاجري
كلمات : مبارك العنزي


*هذا طلبج اختي مهجة*

----------

